# 11 TV Shows that Defined Your Childhood



## longknife

The HuffPost saying Hee Haw was the Worst shows just how ridiculous the site can be.  These are all shows we will always remember. Hogan's Heroes, Lucy, Gunsmoke, Bewitched, and The Carrol Burnett Show will never be matched by modern performers.

Read the list, plus a piece on 22 Amazing Actors who never won an... @ 11 TV Shows That Defined Your Childhood, Ranked From Worst To Best


----------



## rightwinger

My List

Get Smart
Leave it to Beaver
Rocky and Bullwinkle
Honeymooners
The Rifleman
Twilight Zone
Flintstones
Andy Griffith
Star Trek
Hogans Heros


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This is my list.   

1.) Full House (started when I was 5)
2.) Family Matters (started when I was 7)
3.) Home Improvement (started when I was 9)
4.) Step By Step (started when I was 9)
5.) Saved By The Bell (started when I was 7)
6.) Reba's show (started when I was 19)
7.) Perfect Strangers (started when I was 4)
8.) The Dinosaurs (started when I was 9)
9.) 7th Heaven (started when I was 14)
10.) Walker, Texas Ranger (started when I was 11)

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I can't think of a show outside of my top ten.


----------



## UllysesS.Archer

1. Doctor Who(Tom Baker era, PBS late 70's)
2. Hee Haw(I live in Archie Campbell's hometown)
3. The Golden Girls(Me and my grandmother would watch this every Saturday night)
4. Dallas(Me and grandma on Friday nights)
5. The Six Million Dollar Man
6. The Incredible Hulk
7. 60 Minutes(I hated this show, but my grandfather watched it every Sunday)
8. The Dukes of Hazard(I hated this show, when it first started, it replaced the Hulk).
9. The CBS evening news(with Walter Cronkite, and that's the way it was.)
10. NBC's Tuesday night lineup(A-Team, Riptide, Remington Steele)
11. USA's Prime Time Wrestling(Monday nights, now it's WWE Monday Night Raw.)


----------



## DGS49

Popeye cartoons
Ponderosa
Twilight Zone
Boris & Natasha (Rocky & Bullwinkle)
Life is Worth Living
Firing Line
ABC's Wild World of Sports (the crazy sports nobody ever heard of)
Beverly Hillbillies
The Munsters
Have Gun - Will Travel


----------



## longknife

I loved Wide World of Sports - by far the best sports show ever aired.


----------



## FJO

When I was child my weekly entertainment was a radio show in communist Hungary. So, no TV show defines my childhood.

After I found my way to Canada in 1957, the TV shows that defined my earliest take on entertainment not defined and controlled by government were the ones that gave me a heartfelt laughter and/or an appreciation of the value of humor, politically or otherwise.

So here is my list in no particular order:

The Red Skelton Show 
Lucille Ball (in all its reincarnation)
Dean Martin (in all its reincarnation)
All in The Family  
Sanford and Son
Get Smart
Carol Burnett
Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In
Smother Brothers
Any show with Bob Hope.

Nowadays we have crap like Jon Stewart, Miley Cyrus, Beyoncé, any and all rap "artists" and Steven Colbert and
Barbra Streisand and Bill Maher.

If there is any doubt that America is in decline., no more proof is needed.


----------



## Papageorgio

Flip Wilson Show
Carol Burnett Show
Dragnet
Emergency
Hogan's Heroes
Gunsmoke
Mannix
Mission Impossible
Get Smart
Adam-12

No particular order.


----------



## Mr. H.

Combat
The Man From U.N.C.L.E.
Star Trek
Mannix
Rockford Files
Mission Imp

Yeah- a bunch that's already been posted.

Oh- cartoons... Roger Ramjet
And Danger Mouse- although that was from my adult-hood LOL. 

Damn, I'll never grow up.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> My List
> 
> Get Smart
> Leave it to Beaver
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Honeymooners
> The Rifleman
> Twilight Zone
> Flintstones
> Andy Griffith
> Star Trek
> Hogans Heros


I just saw the new get smart with Steve correll Anne Hathaway and the rock and I have to say it was pretty good. I’d seen it before but I’m watching it on one of my hbo channels. I was definitely entertained. 

I’d love to see some new twilight zone or a new rifleman done well. They don’t do westerns like they used to.


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My List
> 
> Get Smart
> Leave it to Beaver
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Honeymooners
> The Rifleman
> Twilight Zone
> Flintstones
> Andy Griffith
> Star Trek
> Hogans Heros
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw the new get smart with Steve correll Anne Hathaway and the rock and I have to say it was pretty good. I’d seen it before but I’m watching it on one of my hbo channels. I was definitely entertained.
> 
> I’d love to see some new twilight zone or a new rifleman done well. They don’t do westerns like they used to.
Click to expand...


The Rifleman was too violent for todays audiences

Someone counted and found that Lucas McCain killed 113 people during the course of the show


----------



## Scorpion

5 y/o loved 
Speed Racer
Ultra man
Johnny Sako


----------



## my2¢

I need more than 11.  Back as a kid TV was starting to hit its stride, for just 3 channels we had a wide variety of offerings. But way back then our family like most had only 1 TV in the house and so many of these shows I became a regular viewer only because they were something my parents or older brothers watched.  So the variety was sort of forced on us.     


Cartoon: *Flintstones*
Children's, Daily: *Captain Kangaroo*
Children's, Prime Time:* Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color*
Comedy: *Leave It to Beaver *
Talk Show, Daytime:* (Art Linkletter's) House party*
Talk Show, Nighttime: _they all wer_e _past my bedtime_
Drama, Police: *Highway Patrol*
Drama, War: *Combat*
Fantasy / Science Fiction: *Twilight Zone *
Game Show:* To Tell the Truth*
Music: *American Bandstand*
News: *CBS Evening News with Walter Cronkite*
Reality: *Candid Camera *
Sports: *The Wide World of Sports*
Variety: *Ed Sullivan Show*
Western: *The Rifleman*
Wildlife: *(Mutual of Omaha's) Wild Kingdom*


----------



## rightwinger

my2¢ said:


> I need more than 11.  Back as a kid TV was starting to hit its stride, for just 3 channels we had a wide variety of offerings. But way back then our family like most had only 1 TV in the house and so many of these shows I became a regular viewer only because they were something my parents or older brothers watched.  So the variety was sort of forced on us.
> 
> 
> Cartoon: *Flintstones*
> Children's, Daily: *Captain Kangaroo*
> Children's, Prime Time:* Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color*
> Comedy: *Leave It to Beaver *
> Talk Show, Daytime:* (Art Linkletter's) House party*
> Talk Show, Nighttime: _they all wer_e _past my bedtime_
> Drama, Police: *Highway Patrol*
> Drama, War: *Combat*
> Fantasy / Science Fiction: *Twilight Zone *
> Game Show:* To Tell the Truth*
> Music: *American Bandstand*
> News: *CBS Evening News with Walter Cronkite*
> Reality: *Candid Camera *
> Sports: *The Wide World of Sports*
> Variety: *Ed Sullivan Show*
> Western: *The Rifleman*
> Wildlife: *(Mutual of Omaha's) Wild Kingdom*



Great list, brings back memories

I remember having to watch Art Linkletter's House Party at my grandmothers...hated it
Captain Kangaroo was must watch every morning
In addition to Ed Sullivan, Jackie Gleason from beautiful Miami Beach was much watch (loved Crazy Guggenheim)
I never missed Wide World of Sports on Saturdays. NASCAR, skiing, barrel jumping, boxing...they had it
I remember test patterns when TV went off the air


----------



## longknife

I still think the Sunday Wonderful World of Disney was the most awesome TV show of all time.


----------



## fncceo

*Defined my puberty ...*


----------



## rightwinger

longknife said:


> I still think the Sunday Wonderful World of Disney was the most awesome TV show of all time.



I remember they used to call it The Wonderful World of Color because it was one of the only shows broadcast in color

Didn't matter to me....we had Black and White till 1972


----------



## Fang

Three's Company
6 Million Dollar Man
Charlies Angels
Happy Days
Laverne & Shirley


----------



## PredFan

my list:

Sanford and Son
Gilligan’s Island
Combat
Bugs Bunny Cartoons
Rat Patrol
Twilight Zone
Outer Limits
Star Trek 
Hogan’s Heroes
Carol Burnett Show
Laugh In
Hee Haw
The Monkees


----------



## my2¢

rightwinger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still think the Sunday Wonderful World of Disney was the most awesome TV show of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember they used to call it The Wonderful World of Color because it was one of the only shows broadcast in color
> 
> Didn't matter to me....we had Black and White till 1972
Click to expand...


I recall it was around 1963 that I saw color TV for the first time.  It was Monte Hall and Let's Make a Deal at a friend's house.  We got our first color TV a year later.  It was a Heathkit that my dad with his soldering iron put together in the basement. He'd call out the transistor next needed, the transistors were coded with a variety of color bands that he'd call out and me and my brothers would search the pile of transistors spread out on a table looking for a match.  He soldered it to a circuit board and then it was on to the next one. Took a couple of weeks.


----------



## sealybobo

UllysesS.Archer said:


> 1. Doctor Who(Tom Baker era, PBS late 70's)
> 2. Hee Haw(I live in Archie Campbell's hometown)
> 3. The Golden Girls(Me and my grandmother would watch this every Saturday night)
> 4. Dallas(Me and grandma on Friday nights)
> 5. The Six Million Dollar Man
> 6. The Incredible Hulk
> 7. 60 Minutes(I hated this show, but my grandfather watched it every Sunday)
> 8. The Dukes of Hazard(I hated this show, when it first started, it replaced the Hulk).
> 9. The CBS evening news(with Walter Cronkite, and that's the way it was.)
> 10. NBC's Tuesday night lineup(A-Team, Riptide, Remington Steele)
> 11. USA's Prime Time Wrestling(Monday nights, now it's WWE Monday Night Raw.)


I’m getting back into wrestling again. It’s almost all new characters and I like what I see so far. Aj styles? Who the hell is he talking about the house that a j styles built?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

longknife said:


> The HuffPost saying Hee Haw was the Worst shows just how ridiculous the site can be.  These are all shows we will always remember. Hogan's Heroes, Lucy, Gunsmoke, Bewitched, and The Carrol Burnett Show will never be matched by modern performers.
> 
> Read the list, plus a piece on 22 Amazing Actors who never won an... @ 11 TV Shows That Defined Your Childhood, Ranked From Worst To Best



do you just want my TOP 11 or ALL of them because whatever was on tv,i pretty much watched it.i was glued to the tv all the time all day spending most my day and night watching the bubetube..LOL


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I watched what my parents watched, and the usual kid stuff sometimes.  Enjoyed some shows but I could take TV or leave it.  Never got the habit.

The only shows I recall stopping what I was doing to watch as a kid were Beany and Cecil, Jonny Quest, The Twilight Zone and The Outer Limits.  Also would stay up till 2-3AM on weekends watching horror and science fiction films on local programs Chiller (Fri) and Shock! (Sat).


----------



## frigidweirdo

longknife said:


> The HuffPost saying Hee Haw was the Worst shows just how ridiculous the site can be.  These are all shows we will always remember. Hogan's Heroes, Lucy, Gunsmoke, Bewitched, and The Carrol Burnett Show will never be matched by modern performers.
> 
> Read the list, plus a piece on 22 Amazing Actors who never won an... @ 11 TV Shows That Defined Your Childhood, Ranked From Worst To Best



The British love bewitched, why? Because she fell on her fanny.


----------



## Bonzi

Sesame Street
Gilligan's Island
The Flintstones
All In The Family
Happy Days
Little House on the Prairie
I Dream Of Jeannie
Three's Company
One Day At A Time
Welcome Back Kotter
The Love Boat


----------



## Ridgerunner

I read all the posts and was surprised that a couple of shows I am going to list was not mentioned... Another subject I want to breech is sex and the television... The picture of Jeanie made me recall that I dream of Jeanie was either the first bellie button on TV or they made them take it out of the show... Now so many shows are just filled with sex, it is hard to take sometimes... Doesn't leave much room for the imagination anymore...

Sky King
Roy Rodgers and Dale Evans
Rin Tin Tin
Sargent Preston of the RCMP
Gene Autry
Perry Mason
The Millionaire


Seems to me the first five had a Saturday Morning audience...


----------



## Bonzi

Every guy I talked to later in life admitted for having a "thing" for Elizabeth Montgomery.  
Totally goes against the idea that men like bimbos.  I find that interesting......


----------



## Windparadox

`
Buffy the Vampire.Slayer. That's it.


----------



## Toro

We all romanticize about our childhood, believing that the entertainment we loved during our formative years was the best and that today’s entertainment isn’t as good as it was in the past. 

All old people of all generations of the past do this, and all old people of all generations of the future will do this, too.


----------



## Bonzi

As for my later young adult/early adult years, Melrose Place.


----------



## Bonzi

Toro said:


> We all romanticize about our childhood, believing that the entertainment we loved during our formative years was the best and that today’s entertainment isn’t as good as it was in the past.
> 
> All old people of all generations of the past do this, and all old people of all generations of the future will do this, too.



well romanticizing TV is ludicrous anyway.  I don't miss any of these shows or even watch them in reruns.
Give me a good psychological drama and I'm good to go


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well I don't think anything on TV "defined my childhood"...I really only watched TV on Saturday mornings when I was a little kid.
  Later on, more like mid-elementary school I guess, my favorites were....

Fat Albert
Scooby Doo
Loony Tunes

Sanford and Son
All in the Family
Rockford Files
Columbo
Kojack


----------



## Desperado

Here's mne

Dennis the Menance
My Favorite Martian
Rocky and Bullwinkle
Sea Hunt
Rip Cord
Twilight Zone
Wild Wild Wsst
I Dream of Jennie
Rescue 8
Hogans Heros


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Desperado said:


> Here's mne
> 
> Dennis the Menance
> My Favorite Martian
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Sea Hunt
> Rip Cord
> Twilight Zone
> Wild Wild Wsst
> I Dream of Jennie
> Rescue 8
> Hogans Heros



Wild Wild West...that was so cool, loved that show


----------



## longknife

Ridgerunner said:


> I read all the posts and was surprised that a couple of shows I am going to list was not mentioned... Another subject I want to breech is sex and the television... The picture of Jeanie made me recall that I dream of Jeanie was either the first bellie button on TV or they made them take it out of the show... Now so many shows are just filled with sex, it is hard to take sometimes... Doesn't leave much room for the imagination anymore...
> 
> Sky King
> Roy Rodgers and Dale Evans
> Rin Tin Tin
> Sargent Preston of the RCMP
> Gene Autry
> Perry Mason
> The Millionaire
> 
> 
> Seems to me the first five had a Saturday Morning audience...


Good Lord! You must be my age.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Saturday Morning Cartoons offered a great exposure to Classical music


----------



## Desperado

This is when there were only 4 channels. ABC, CBS, NBC and PBS.
and no remotes


----------



## longknife

Desperado said:


> This is when there were only 4 channels. ABC, CBS, NBC and PBS.
> and no remotes


I remember that great big dial we used to switch from channel to channel.


----------



## bodecea

longknife said:


> The HuffPost saying Hee Haw was the Worst shows just how ridiculous the site can be.  These are all shows we will always remember. Hogan's Heroes, Lucy, Gunsmoke, Bewitched, and The Carrol Burnett Show will never be matched by modern performers.
> 
> Read the list, plus a piece on 22 Amazing Actors who never won an... @ 11 TV Shows That Defined Your Childhood, Ranked From Worst To Best


Hee Haw was good for a laugh at them.


----------



## Dr Grump

Dr Who
I Dream of Jeannie
Partridge Family
Flintstones
The Brady Bunch
Emergency!
Six Million Dollar Man
Canon
The Two Ronnies
Dick Emery Show
Benny Hill


----------



## 2lit2politic

1. Friends
2. Alvin and the Chipmunks
3. Chip and Dale - Rescue Rangers
4. Dinosaurs
5. Small Wonder
6. Prison Break
7. Desperate Housewives
8. House M.D.
9. Lost
10. Mind Your Language
11. Dharma & Greg


----------



## Two Thumbs

longknife said:


> The HuffPost saying Hee Haw was the Worst shows just how ridiculous the site can be.  These are all shows we will always remember. Hogan's Heroes, Lucy, Gunsmoke, Bewitched, and The Carrol Burnett Show will never be matched by modern performers.
> 
> Read the list, plus a piece on 22 Amazing Actors who never won an... @ 11 TV Shows That Defined Your Childhood, Ranked From Worst To Best


my Dad, a man that HATED country music, would never miss hee haw

leftists, gotta hate people just to hate them.


----------



## rightwinger

Two Thumbs said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HuffPost saying Hee Haw was the Worst shows just how ridiculous the site can be.  These are all shows we will always remember. Hogan's Heroes, Lucy, Gunsmoke, Bewitched, and The Carrol Burnett Show will never be matched by modern performers.
> 
> Read the list, plus a piece on 22 Amazing Actors who never won an... @ 11 TV Shows That Defined Your Childhood, Ranked From Worst To Best
> 
> 
> 
> my Dad, a man that HATED country music, would never miss hee haw
> 
> leftists, gotta hate people just to hate them.
Click to expand...


Lot of cleavage


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HuffPost saying Hee Haw was the Worst shows just how ridiculous the site can be.  These are all shows we will always remember. Hogan's Heroes, Lucy, Gunsmoke, Bewitched, and The Carrol Burnett Show will never be matched by modern performers.
> 
> Read the list, plus a piece on 22 Amazing Actors who never won an... @ 11 TV Shows That Defined Your Childhood, Ranked From Worst To Best
> 
> 
> 
> my Dad, a man that HATED country music, would never miss hee haw
> 
> leftists, gotta hate people just to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lot of cleavage
Click to expand...

It helped me hit puberty.


----------



## evenflow1969

fncceo said:


> *Defined my puberty ...*


I sure dream of Jennie, she was a babe!


----------



## evenflow1969

Bonzi said:


> Every guy I talked to later in life admitted for having a "thing" for Elizabeth Montgomery.
> Totally goes against the idea that men like bimbos.  I find that interesting......


Men only like bimbos on friday night, we like more substance long term!


----------



## evenflow1969

CrusaderFrank said:


> Saturday Morning Cartoons offered a great exposure to Classical music


It's wabbit season! Loved them guys!


----------



## August West

longknife said:


> I loved Wide World of Sports - by far the best sports show ever aired.


The opening shot of the ski jumper crashing set the ski industry back 20 years.


----------



## rightwinger

August West said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Wide World of Sports - by far the best sports show ever aired.
> 
> 
> 
> The opening shot of the ski jumper crashing set the ski industry back 20 years.
Click to expand...


They had some good sports on there that didn't get covered elsewhere

Jim McKay was great


----------



## Inmar

Judging by the names, modern children do not watch anything educational. Now there are 10 children's programs watched by children in the Soviet Union. I'll change the names so that the meaning is clear 
1. I wake up early, education 
2. I want to know everything
 3. Mom, Dad and I are a sports family 
4. Do with us, do as we do, do better than us
 5. Visiting the fairy tale 
6. School jokes and adventures
 7. Doing it myself 
8. The master-marker 
9. Exhibition of Pinocchio 
10, Good night!


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> My List
> 
> Get Smart
> Leave it to Beaver
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Honeymooners
> The Rifleman
> Twilight Zone
> Flintstones
> Andy Griffith
> Star Trek
> Hogans Heros



Lol old fart, those are all before my time


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## rightwinger

Inmar said:


> Judging by the names, modern children do not watch anything educational. Now there are 10 children's programs watched by children in the Soviet Union. I'll change the names so that the meaning is clear
> 1. I wake up early, education
> 2. I want to know everything
> 3. Mom, Dad and I are a sports family
> 4. Do with us, do as we do, do better than us
> 5. Visiting the fairy tale
> 6. School jokes and adventures
> 7. Doing it myself
> 8. The master-marker
> 9. Exhibition of Pinocchio
> 10, Good night!


Damn......no wonder so many Russians come to America


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My List
> 
> Get Smart
> Leave it to Beaver
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Honeymooners
> The Rifleman
> Twilight Zone
> Flintstones
> Andy Griffith
> Star Trek
> Hogans Heros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol old fart, those are all before my time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...

Classics

You need to watch Me TV


----------



## Old Yeller

Did anyone mention:

Doby Gillis
Mr. ED
PettiCoat Junction
Green Acres ****under-rated. Very funny.




Threes company ....... Janet Wood gave me wood.
Rockford
Columbo

Many others......


----------



## longknife

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My List
> 
> Get Smart
> Leave it to Beaver
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Honeymooners
> The Rifleman
> Twilight Zone
> Flintstones
> Andy Griffith
> Star Trek
> Hogans Heros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol old fart, those are all before my time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classics
> 
> You need to watch Me TV
Click to expand...


Great channel!!!!

One of my favorites on Saturdays - Great American Hero.


----------



## rightwinger

Old Yeller said:


> Did anyone mention:
> 
> Doby Gillis
> Mr. ED
> PettiCoat Junction
> Green Acres ****under-rated. Very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threes company ....... Janet Wood gave me wood.
> Rockford
> Columbo
> 
> Many others......



I remember Doby Gillis and Maynard G Krebbs (Gilligan)
Green Acres was a spin off from Petticoat Junction and Hooterville. Hooterville was obvious a reference to the girls on Petticoat Junction. Green Acres was a much better show and had a great cast, especially Arnold


----------



## Moonglow

So nobody liked _Marcus Welby M.D._?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Ridgerunner said:


> I read all the posts and was surprised that a couple of shows I am going to list was not mentioned... Another subject I want to breech is sex and the television... The picture of Jeanie made me recall that I dream of Jeanie was either the first bellie button on TV or they made them take it out of the show... Now so many shows are just filled with sex, it is hard to take sometimes... Doesn't leave much room for the imagination anymore...
> 
> Sky King
> Roy Rodgers and Dale Evans
> Rin Tin Tin
> Sargent Preston of the RCMP
> Gene Autry
> Perry Mason
> The Millionaire
> 
> 
> Seems to me the first five had a Saturday Morning audience...


They run Sergeant Preston late night here.

watched a few, couldn't believe how bad the acting was.

Same with the Lone Ranger.

Clayton Moore sounds like he reading fro cue cards.


----------



## Hugo Furst

iamwhatiseem said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mne
> 
> Dennis the Menance
> My Favorite Martian
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Sea Hunt
> Rip Cord
> Twilight Zone
> Wild Wild Wsst
> I Dream of Jennie
> Rescue 8
> Hogans Heros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Wild West...that was so cool, loved that show
Click to expand...


(have the entire series on dvd)


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read all the posts and was surprised that a couple of shows I am going to list was not mentioned... Another subject I want to breech is sex and the television... The picture of Jeanie made me recall that I dream of Jeanie was either the first bellie button on TV or they made them take it out of the show... Now so many shows are just filled with sex, it is hard to take sometimes... Doesn't leave much room for the imagination anymore...
> 
> Sky King
> Roy Rodgers and Dale Evans
> Rin Tin Tin
> Sargent Preston of the RCMP
> Gene Autry
> Perry Mason
> The Millionaire
> 
> 
> Seems to me the first five had a Saturday Morning audience...
> 
> 
> 
> They run Sergeant Preston late night here.
> 
> watched a few, couldn't believe how bad the acting was.
> 
> Same with the Lone Ranger.
> 
> Clayton Moore sounds like he reading fro cue cards.
Click to expand...

Agree

Can't believe how bad some of the shows I used to love actually are
I watched The Man from UNCLE and couldn't believe how lame it was


----------



## Hugo Furst

Hopalong Cassidy, (watching it right now on western channel)

Maverick

Captain Kangaroo

Howdy Dooty

Bonanza

Our Miss Brooks

Sky King

Art Linkletter

Dick Vandyke show

Jackie Gleason

Shirley Temple Storytime

Mission Impossible


----------



## longknife

I absolutely loved the variety shows! It would take forever to name them but they started with the guy who had the most annoying way of talking but seemed to get every great act in the world. I know it's probably in the list @ Music Shows & Variety Shows/Specials but I'm sorta watching the Olympics and did take time to really check it out.


----------



## Ridgerunner

longknife said:


> I absolutely loved the variety shows! It would take forever to name them but they started with the guy who had the most annoying way of talking but seemed to get every great act in the world. I know it's probably in the list @ Music Shows & Variety Shows/Specials but I'm sorta watching the Olympics and did take time to really check it out.



The Red Skelton Show had to be my absolute favorite Variety Show ever...







*"Good Night and May God Bless"*


----------



## rightwinger

longknife said:


> I absolutely loved the variety shows! It would take forever to name them but they started with the guy who had the most annoying way of talking but seemed to get every great act in the world. I know it's probably in the list @ Music Shows & Variety Shows/Specials but I'm sorta watching the Olympics and did take time to really check it out.


Ed Sullivan


----------



## longknife

rightwinger said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely loved the variety shows! It would take forever to name them but they started with the guy who had the most annoying way of talking but seemed to get every great act in the world. I know it's probably in the list @ Music Shows & Variety Shows/Specials but I'm sorta watching the Olympics and did take time to really check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Sullivan
Click to expand...


Thank you. "Toast of the Town?"


----------



## Disir




----------



## Damaged Eagle

#1

*****SMILE*****




NOTE: So many choices!


----------



## deanrd

rightwinger said:


> My List
> 
> Get Smart
> Leave it to Beaver
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Honeymooners
> The Rifleman
> Twilight Zone
> Flintstones
> Andy Griffith
> Star Trek
> Hogans Heros


I really, really liked Father Knows Best and I Love Lucy.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#2

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#3

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#4

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#5

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#6

*****SMILE****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#7

*****CHUCKLE*****




Welcome to the USMB!!!


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#8

*****CHUCKLE*****




The family of the USMB is very... intriguing.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#9

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#10

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

#11

*****CHUCKLE*****




Well,,, You did ask.


----------



## toobfreak

longknife said:


> The HuffPost saying Hee Haw was the Worst shows just how ridiculous the site can be.  These are all shows we will always remember. Hogan's Heroes, Lucy, Gunsmoke, Bewitched, and The Carrol Burnett Show will never be matched by modern performers.
> 
> Read the list, plus a piece on 22 Amazing Actors who never won an... @ 11 TV Shows That Defined Your Childhood, Ranked From Worst To Best



1).  Star Trek
2). Lost In Space
3). Gilligan's Island
4).  Beverly Hillbillies
5).  The Invaders
6).  Davy & Goliath
7).  The Dick Van Dyke Show
8). The Outer Limits
9). Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea
10). Sea Hunt
11).  Green Acres


----------



## rightwinger

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> My List
> 
> Get Smart
> Leave it to Beaver
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Honeymooners
> The Rifleman
> Twilight Zone
> Flintstones
> Andy Griffith
> Star Trek
> Hogans Heros
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really liked Father Knows Best and I Love Lucy.
Click to expand...


I've watched Lucy recently and it really hasn't aged well. Good slapstick but the story lines are kinda lame
I think the Honeymooners aged better

Father Knows Best was a good show. A lot of morality plays but a good strong family
Donna Reed was very similar


----------



## asaratis

Most of you appear to be younger than I.  My memories of early TV (and a few later) include the first time I ever saw an Army Jeep on TV and was amazed that I could see the individual treads on the tires.  That reminds me of _Combat_.  I think we got our first TV set in 1951.  I was 8 years old.

My dad built a telescoping antenna pole using pipes within larger and larger pipes with a steel wire that went back and forth from pulley to pulley within the pipes to telescope the pole from about 12 feet tall to 60 feet tall, without the need for guy wires.  When all the way down, the rig could be pivoted to horizontal to allow access to the antenna for repairs and to keep expected high winds from damaging it.

It included a Tenna-Rotor that would rotate the large aluminum antenna to face any one of the three broadcast towers within our range.  There was a box on top of the TV set that had a dial that looked like a compass face.  We'd twist the knob to point the arrow toward the desired direction and a light would blink off and on until the selected position was reached by the antenna.

TV time was usually limited to after supper was over (we always ate as a family) and before bedtime came.  My favorite shows included many that my parents watched and some that we kids were successful in begging to watch.

_Hit Parade
Huntley-Brinkley  (Goodnight Chet!  Goodnight David!)
Dragnet  (Just the facts, ma'am!)
Steve Allen
Father Knows Best
Marcus Welby, MD
As the World Turns
The Mickey Mouse club
Gunsmoke
Captain Kangaroo
Have Gun--Will Travel
The Twilight Zone
Alfred Hitchcock
What's My Line
The Fugitive
Highway Patrol
Red Skelton
The Price is Right
Lassie
The Untouchables
Roy Rogers
Sky King
I Love Lucy
The Honeymooners
Rawhide
Burns and Allen
Bob Hope
Jack Benny
Life of Riley (What a revoltin' development this is!)
George Gobel (Among the funniest comedians on TV...and he never went vulgar.)
Bewitched  (I used to dream of having a Genie in a bottle...scantily clad...with big boobs.)

...I could go on for hours!_


----------



## rightwinger

asaratis said:


> Most of you appear to be younger than I.  My memories of early TV (and a few later) include the first time I ever saw an Army Jeep on TV and was amazed that I could see the individual treads on the tires.  That reminds me of _Combat_.  I think we got our first TV set in 1951.  I was 8 years old.
> 
> My dad built a telescoping antenna pole using pipes within larger and larger pipes with a steel wire that went back and forth from pulley to pulley within the pipes to telescope the pole from about 12 feet tall to 60 feet tall, without the need for guy wires.  When all the way down, the rig could be pivoted to horizontal to allow access to the antenna for repairs and to keep expected high winds from damaging it.
> 
> It included a Tenna-Rotor that would rotate the large aluminum antenna to face any one of the three broadcast towers within our range.  There was a box on top of the TV set that had a dial that looked like a compass face.  We'd twist the knob to point the arrow toward the desired direction and a light would blink off and on until the selected position was reached by the antenna.
> 
> TV time was usually limited to after supper was over (we always ate as a family) and before bedtime came.  My favorite shows included many that my parents watched and some that we kids were successful in begging to watch.
> 
> _Hit Parade
> Huntley-Brinkley  (Goodnight Chet!  Goodnight David!)
> Dragnet  (Just the facts, ma'am!)
> Steve Allen
> Father Knows Best
> Marcus Welby, MD
> As the World Turns
> The Mickey Mouse club
> Gunsmoke
> Captain Kangaroo
> Have Gun--Will Travel
> The Twilight Zone
> Alfred Hitchcock
> What's My Line
> The Fugitive
> Highway Patrol
> Red Skelton
> The Price is Right
> Lassie
> The Untouchables
> Roy Rogers
> Sky King
> I Love Lucy
> The Honeymooners
> Rawhide
> Burns and Allen
> Bob Hope
> Jack Benny
> Life of Riley (What a revoltin' development this is!)
> George Gobel (Among the funniest comedians on TV...and he never went vulgar.)
> Bewitched  (I used to dream of having a Genie in a bottle...scantily clad...with big boobs.)
> 
> ...I could go on for hours!_


Car 54


----------



## rightwinger

The Jackie Gleason show was great

Loved Crazy Guggenheim


----------



## Inmar

Theme, how to make your children fools


----------



## rightwinger

Inmar said:


> Theme, how to make your children fools





American Television and movies are exported around the world
It is why America is the dominant culture in the world and why English is the predominant language around the world


----------



## Inmar

In America there is no Culture. In America there is a mass culture designed for morons.
 America is spreading this shit all over the world, like an infection.

 We will stop you.


----------



## rightwinger

Inmar said:


> In America there is no Culture. In America there is a mass culture designed for morons.
> America is spreading this shit all over the world, like an infection.
> 
> We will stop you.



We have the most dominant culture in the world

Movies, TV, food, music, fashion .....all embraced around the world
People learn English so they can watch American movies and TV

We did it without firing a shot


----------



## rightwinger

The Soviets tried to spread their culture through occupation

It didn't work


----------



## Inmar

rightwinger said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America there is no Culture. In America there is a mass culture designed for morons.
> America is spreading this shit all over the world, like an infection.
> 
> We will stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the most dominant culture in the world
> 
> Movies, TV, food, music, fashion .....all embraced around the world
> People learn English so they can watch American movies and TV
> 
> We did it without firing a shot
Click to expand...


Therefore, you need to stop to stop this infection. We will stop you


----------



## rightwinger

Inmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America there is no Culture. In America there is a mass culture designed for morons.
> America is spreading this shit all over the world, like an infection.
> 
> We will stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the most dominant culture in the world
> 
> Movies, TV, food, music, fashion .....all embraced around the world
> People learn English so they can watch American movies and TV
> 
> We did it without firing a shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therefore, you need to stop to stop this infection. We will stop you
Click to expand...


Children around the world have embraced American culture
They wear blue jeans and baseball hats, they eat at McDonalds, they watch our TV shows and movies....listen to our music

We even have Russians posting on a US Message Board

Is this a great country or what?


----------



## rightwinger

Inmar said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> In America there is no Culture. In America there is a mass culture designed for morons.
> America is spreading this shit all over the world, like an infection.
> 
> We will stop you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have the most dominant culture in the world
> 
> Movies, TV, food, music, fashion .....all embraced around the world
> People learn English so they can watch American movies and TV
> 
> We did it without firing a shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therefore, you need to stop to stop this infection. We will stop you
Click to expand...


You know why you speak English and I don't speak Russian?

Because you want to learn American culture and need to speak English to do it
I don't give a damn about Russian culture....few people in the world do


----------



## Inmar

And how interesting was he talking about Chekhov. 
And now spits like a dirty cowboy
 Here at the forum it was written: -
- in the 19th century the Russians taught French, then they took Paris -
-  in the 20 th century the Russians learned German, then they took Berlin 
- in the 21st century, Russians learn English


----------



## rightwinger

Inmar said:


> And how interesting was he talking about Chekhov.
> And now spits like a dirty cowboy
> Here at the forum it was written: -
> - in the 19th century the Russians taught French, then they took Paris -
> -  in the 20 th century the Russians learned German, then they took Berlin
> - in the 21st century, Russians learn English



Because of the dominant American culture.......More people in the world know Chekov the Star Trek character than have read Chekhov the Russian writer


----------



## rightwinger

US Rock Stars will perform to sold out crowds in front of tens of thousands in Russia

Anyone want to guess how many Americans would attend a Russian Rock Concert in the US?

Maybe 20?


----------



## Inmar

A yawning smile.
 There were many such clever people on this planet 

Remember 
Russia starts the war on its own territory, but ends the war in the capital of the aggressor.
 That's all.


----------



## rightwinger

Inmar said:


> A yawning smile.
> There were many such clever people on this planet
> 
> Remember
> Russia starts the war on its own territory, but ends the war in the capital of the aggressor.
> That's all.



Except for Japan, Afghanistan, First World War
What ever happened to the Soviet Union anyway?


----------



## Inmar

Cowboy, relax .. you do not know History. Create a new branch and we'll tear you apart.


----------



## Selivan

Inmar said:


> Cowboy, relax .. you do not know History. Create a new branch and we'll tear you apart.


And we will send to Uranus.
One way ticket


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like the Russian trolls are trying to take over the thread

Best not feed them


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> Looks like the Russian trolls are trying to take over the thread
> 
> Best not feed them


You lost, so you swear


----------



## Inmar

Selivan said:


> You lost, so you swear



Да


----------

